

Google’s brilliant plan to get millions to adopt its e-money system: Gmail - mikepilla
http://qz.com/191496/googles-brilliant-plan-to-get-millions-to-adopt-its-e-money-system-gmail/

======
cyphunk
That reminds me....

Google's brilliant plan to get millions to adopt its _social network_
platform: Gmail

